# Edge "Upgrade for Bolt Users - $99 Plus Subscription Cost" - Good Deal?



## Joey Bagadonuts

I just received this email from TiVo: "For a limited time, BOLT users can now upgrade to TiVo EDGE for Cable for $99.99 + subscription fees. Take advantage of this amazing upgrade offer to enjoy the next generation of TiVo product and experience apps, live TV and a DVR inside one seamless way to find, watch and enjoy it all. With a 30-day money back guarantee, including free shipping and returns, it's the perfect time to upgrade to EDGE." 

With tax and first month subscription ($14.99) the total is $124.23. I have a few questions for the board. Is anyone else familiar with this offer? If so, do you see any indication that a current BOLT device must be sent back to TiVo? When I see the word "Upgrade" I take that to mean I have to send them a used Bolt in order to get the discounted price for the Edge but I am not seeing that verbiage on the offer or at checkout. I'm not sure why they use the term "upgrade" if you can keep an existing Bolt.

With regard to the Edge...I've read some not very favorable comments about its quality on these boards. My intent is to replace an old Premiere with this Edge, assuming the feedback here recommends doing so. 

So, bottom line...is this a good deal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lujan

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I just received this email from TiVo: "For a limited time, BOLT users can now upgrade to TiVo EDGE for Cable for $99.99 + subscription fees. Take advantage of this amazing upgrade offer to enjoy the next generation of TiVo product and experience apps, live TV and a DVR inside one seamless way to find, watch and enjoy it all. With a 30-day money back guarantee, including free shipping and returns, it's the perfect time to upgrade to EDGE."
> 
> With tax and first month subscription ($14.99) the total is $124.23. I have a few questions for the board. Is anyone else familiar with this offer? If so, do you see any indication that a current BOLT device must be sent back to TiVo? When I see the word "Upgrade" I take that to mean I have to send them a used Bolt in order to get the discounted price for the Edge but I am not seeing that verbiage on the offer or at checkout. I'm not sure why they use the term "upgrade" if you can keep an existing Bolt.
> 
> With regard to the Edge...I've read some not very favorable comments about its quality on these boards. My intent is to replace an old Premiere with this Edge, assuming the feedback here recommends doing so.
> 
> So, bottom line...is this a good deal?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It may be a good deal as far as price but I would never buy another Edge again. To me, it seems like the Bolts were the last of the reliable DVRs that TiVo made. I've only had one Edge and it has more problems than my previous TiVo DVRs I've purchased in the past.


----------



## dianebrat

No deal for an Edge is a good deal since in the end you wind up with an Edge...


----------



## cwoody222

You don’t need to send your Bolt back.

Is it a good deal? Well, what features does the Edge offers that Bolt doesn’t?

Is your Bolt acting like it’s dying?


----------



## bill875

I received this as well, however I have never owned a Bolt. I really can't bring myself to do it since it seems that cable cards are all but dead in the not so distant future.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

cwoody222 said:


> Is your Bolt acting like it’s dying?


Nope. Both our Bolts are fine but we have an old Premiere that could go any minute and that's the device I'd replace with the Edge.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

bill875 said:


> I received this as well, however I have never owned a Bolt. I really can't bring myself to do it since it seems that cable cards are all but dead in the not so distant future.


Xfinity is our cable/internet provider and everything I have read on these boards says it will be "a few years" before Xfinity stops supporting CableCards.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dianebrat said:


> No deal for an Edge is a good deal since in the end you wind up with an Edge...


Yeah, that's been the consensus of what I have been reading in these forums.


----------



## VaBelle35

My Bolt died as I was leaving for a trip for 2 weeks, but I knew I wanted to get another tivo. I ended up buying an Edge using the Summer99 code which I thought was a better deal as I get tivo service for $99 for the life of the unit (code is good through 9/30/22). My original bolt only lasted 6 months, so I thought $99 was a good deal because if this thing dies in 6 months, I'm not really out any money and everything after that is borrowed time ;o)

Tivo did give me a refurbished Bolt for free and that lasted 5.5 years, so I got my money's worth out of it. And now they have Continual Care which I think is a fair deal when your device dies you get a certain amount off your replacement.

My Edge arrived on Saturday, 2 days ago. So far, so good. However because my Bolt died, I lost all my stuff so I have to remember what shows I watch.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I'm going to give the Edge a try for the trial period and see how it goes.


----------



## bleeman

VaBelle35 said:


> My Bolt died as I was leaving for a trip for 2 weeks, but I knew I wanted to get another tivo. I ended up buying an Edge using the Summer99 code which I thought was a better deal as I get tivo service for $99 for the life of the unit (code is good through 9/30/22). My original bolt only lasted 6 months, so I thought $99 was a good deal because if this thing dies in 6 months, I'm not really out any money and everything after that is borrowed time ;o)
> 
> Tivo did give me a refurbished Bolt for free and that lasted 5.5 years, so I got my money's worth out of it. And now they have Continual Care which I think is a fair deal when your device dies you get a certain amount off your replacement.
> 
> My Edge arrived on Saturday, 2 days ago. So far, so good. However because my Bolt died, I lost all my stuff so I have to remember what shows I watch.


What I periodically do is take a picture of my One Pass Manager. I use it as a reference in case I ever have to replace the unit or do something stupid like reset it. I do the same with my phone and my start screen in Windows. That way I can always recreate my layouts in the event of a rebuild or replacement on my various devices.

There's also an app called TV Time available for Android, IOS, and Windows that I use to track all the shows I watch and allows you to check them off as they are watched, notify you of when new episodes/movies are coming up etc. So I have it as a backup as well.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Does anyone know if I can transfer the CableCard in my Premiere to the Edge when it arrives? If so, is that handled by phone with Xfinity?


----------



## Steve

I must be in the minority. Since the Edge was released, I've owned 4 of them, 2 cable and 2 OTA, and I've had far fewer issues with them than I've had with 3 Bolts over the years.

My two cable Edges are still working in new homes, AFAIK. My two OTA Edges have been trouble free for over a year.

Hope I haven't jinxed myself now!


----------



## dianebrat

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Does anyone know if I can transfer the CableCard in my Premiere to the Edge when it arrives? If so, is that handled by phone with Xfinity?


One way or another you will need to get the CableCARD paired to the new unit, be that via web or phone with Xfinity.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Steve said:


> I must be in the minority. Since the Edge was released, I've owned 4 of them, 2 cable and 2 OTA, and I've had far fewer issues with them than I've had with 3 Bolts over the years.
> 
> My two cable Edges are still working in new homes, AFAIK. My two OTA Edges have been trouble free for over a year.
> 
> Hope I haven't jinxed myself now!


Well, this is good news. And yeah, I hope you haven't jinxed us! The Edge arrives this Thursday. Fingers crossed. Hopefully, the CableCard transfer/pairing goes well.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dianebrat said:


> One way or another you will need to get the CableCARD paired to the new unit, be that via web or phone with Xfinity.


I'm just not sure if I have to have Xfinity unpair it from the Premiere first or if I can just pair it to the new Edge and Xfinity will see that it's already paired with another device and walk me through the unpairing-repairing process. Or, if I have to get a new card for the Edge.


----------



## dianebrat

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I'm just not sure if I have to have Xfinity unpair it from the Premiere first or if I can just pair it to the new Edge and Xfinity will see that it's already paired with another device and walk me through the unpairing-repairing process. Or, if I have to get a new card for the Edge.


Don't call them for the unpair, it will just confuse them, move it to the new unit and make sure they ask you for ALL THREE sets of data, if they only ask for 2 it will fail.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dianebrat said:


> Don't call them for the unpair, it will just confuse them, move it to the new unit and make sure they ask you for ALL THREE sets of data, if they only ask for 2 it will fail.


Thanks Diane. Just so I am clear on what the steps are. Move the card from the Premiere and then call them to have it paired with the Edge? And I should get it paired before powering up the Edge, is that correct?


----------



## dianebrat

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Thanks Diane. Just so I am clear on what the steps are. Move the card from the Premiere and then call them to have it paired with the Edge? And I should get it paired before powering up the Edge, is that correct?


It's not hugely important, but generally it's power up the new unit sans card, go through setup and say " I'll install a CableCARD later" to make sure it works, let it run for a day or so, then if you're happy, power down both units, swap the card into the Edge, boot it up, call Xfinity's CableCARD line and have it paired, make sure they ask for all three sets of ID numbers, if they tell you they don't need them all, it won't work and they don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

dianebrat said:


> It's not hugely important, but generally it's power up the new unit sans card, go through setup and say " I'll install a CableCARD later" to make sure it works, let it run for a day or so, then if you're happy, power down both units, swap the card into the Edge, boot it up, call Xfinity's CableCARD line and have it paired, make sure they ask for all three sets of ID numbers, if they tell you they don't need them all, it won't work and they don't know what they're doing.


Got it. Thanks again.


----------



## mark.havlek

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Xfinity is our cable/internet provider and everything I have read on these boards says it will be "a few years" before Xfinity stops supporting CableCards.


Yes it will be a few years before Comcast ends support for CableCards, but try and get one today. They are no longer buying them, most offices have none in stock, and they will just tell you they are no longer providing new CableCards. Once they transition to DOCSIS 4.0, all TiVo units will cease to function. Now when that transition happens will vary wildly from area to area, but Comcast came through our area a few weeks back and did all the last mile network transition needed for the upgrade. I am making plans to get off my TiVo and would never consider a new unit.


----------



## capilot

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I just received this email from TiVo: "For a limited time, BOLT users can now upgrade to TiVo EDGE for Cable for $99.99 + subscription fees. Take advantage of this amazing upgrade offer to enjoy the next generation of TiVo product and experience apps, live TV and a DVR inside one seamless way to find, watch and enjoy it all. With a 30-day money back guarantee, including free shipping and returns, it's the perfect time to upgrade to EDGE."
> 
> With tax and first month subscription ($14.99) the total is $124.23. I have a few questions for the board. Is anyone else familiar with this offer? If so, do you see any indication that a current BOLT device must be sent back to TiVo? When I see the word "Upgrade" I take that to mean I have to send them a used Bolt in order to get the discounted price for the Edge but I am not seeing that verbiage on the offer or at checkout. I'm not sure why they use the term "upgrade" if you can keep an existing Bolt.
> 
> With regard to the Edge...I've read some not very favorable comments about its quality on these boards. My intent is to replace an old Premiere with this Edge, assuming the feedback here recommends doing so.
> 
> So, bottom line...is this a good deal?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I got my Tivo Bolt Vox in January, after "ditching the dish" (dish network), and dumping TWC (now Specturm) over 7 years ago. I bot my Tivo to "cut the cord". I was, and am so tired of all their games, gimmicks, and constant price increases. Living in the LA area, with my Tivo Bolt, that I swapped out, myself, the 500GB HDD for a 1TB HDD, I get over 100 English speaking stations due to most broadcasters having a HD primary broadcast and 2 - 5, or more "sub-broadcasts", in SD. The only "network" I can't get FREE, OVER the AIR, is MSNBC, as I like the Morning Joe program. So I don't pay a cable or satellite bill ANY MORE, and only pay $5.00 a month for NBC Peacock, that includes my Morning Joe program.

Although the Tivo offer for the Edge ONLY for Cable sounds like a nice deal, I DO NOT want to have to PAY a cable or sattelite bill EVER AGAIN, so a Cable ONLY Tivo Edge does NOT interest me in the least. I thought that in order to get the recordings to play at 30% faster, that I needed to get a Edge, but happily discovered my Bolt Vox, already does that. Additionally, the Tivo Edge, for cable ONLY has TWO tuners, while me Bolt has 4 Over the Air tuners. I am quite content with 4 tuners, the 1TB Hard drive I swapped in, and NEVER paying for TV service EVER again. I did make sure that when I bought my Bolt, that I paid for Lifetime Guide Subscription, as that can definitely cost a lot, each year, otherwise.

I am SO done PAYING for TV, and getting stations that are available in better HD, as they are not "processed" by a cable or satellite provider to "banded" together for better transmission, FREE, Over the Air, than the greedy distributors - cable & satellite providers.

Of course, if you don't live in a major metro area, and are limited in what stations you can pick up, Free, Over the Air, you may NEED a cable or satellite provider, and this might be a good deal. I just hope that at this amazing price, that the offer a reasonable "Lifetime Subscription" and not an ever, ongoing, monthly, or yearly subscription fee.

Even though I bought my Tivo Bolt for Over the Air ONLY, IF Tivo offered the Edge, for $99.00 for Over the Air, AND had the same 4 tuners, AND allowed a ONE TIME, Lifetime Guide Subscription, I would consider "upgrading" to the Edge. Save that happening, I am SO much more than content with my 4 tuner, 1TB, Tivo Bolt. I had heard of Tivo for years, it wasn't until my 3rd price increase with dish, in just over a year, that I had had enough and looked into both the Amazon device (replay, I think it is called), and Tivo. I only wish I had made the switch 5, or more years ago, and saved likely over $1,000 dollars by now.

I am a "happy camper" with my Tivo Bolt, Over the Air, 4 tuner, and upgraded 1TB HDD.


----------



## barnabas1969

mark.havlek said:


> Once they transition to DOCSIS 4.0, all TiVo units will cease to function


JFC! I googled "DOCSIS 4.0 cablecard" and I found the following document:


https://docs.fcc.gov/public/attachments/DA-15-114A1.pdf



Tivo and Hauppauge are the only members of the "FCC Downloadable Security Technical
Advisory Committee" who might be on our side! No mention of SiliconDust nor Ceton.

EDIT: I should note that the cable companies (aka "Cable Labs") have been trying to convince FCC that a "downloadable security module" would be better than the CableCARD for MANY YEARS, but none of the players involved have agreed to a technical standard.

Refer to this link:








Downloadable Security and the Future of CableCARDs


The Downloadable Security Technology Advisory Committee (DSTAC) just released its final Report on August 31, 2015. A large number of companies (including




www.cablelabs.com


----------



## barnabas1969

mark.havlek said:


> most offices have none in stock, and they will just tell you they are no longer providing new CableCards


I'm on Spectrum (fka Time Warner Cable/Brighthouse Networks). It's true that they don't have any in their local offices, but they will ship one to you. I just moved to this area in Jan 2022, and it was no problem to get a CableCARD delivered.

I came from the Washington DC area, and when I moved there in 2020, it was the same... Comcast shipped a CableCARD to me because they didn't have them in the local offices.


----------



## barnabas1969

Regarding the 99 dollar deal for a new Edge DVR:

The *only* advantage I can see about an Edge vs. a Bolt is that the Edge doesn't have the stupid curved case design (really, WTF were they thinking when they made that curved/bent case???).

In every other respect, they are identical. Well... except that the Edge is available with a 2TB drive instead of the max 1TB that came with the Bolt. But... if you search my other posts... you'll see how easy it is to upgrade the Bolt to as much as 16TB.









Use the eSATA port with an external drive (up to 8TB DVR...


I am so glad that I found this method. I bought a Bolt VOX with a 1TB drive. Everything that I found on this site told me that the only way to get 4TB of storage (which is what I want) was to drill a hole in the Bolt and connect an external drive to the internal SATA port on the Bolt. The...




www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## Netmouse

capilot said:


> <snip> Additionally, the Tivo Edge, for cable ONLY has TWO tuners, while me Bolt has 4 Over the Air tuners. I am quite content with 4 tuners, the 1TB Hard drive I swapped in <snip>


My Bolt Vox died last month, it lasted just under 3 years. Some people said the Bolts have a hard drive problem (while others have had their box for many years), so I chose to upgrade to the Edge for Cable and am very happy. NOTE: The Edge for Cable has 2TB hard drive and 6 tuners - not what CAPilot says. I was offered a brand new Bolt for $99, but wanted the great discounted deal with an upgrade to the Edge. Easy set-up, no problems at all so far.


----------



## Steve

barnabas1969 said:


> In every other respect, they are identical. Well... except that the Edge is available with a 2TB drive instead of the max 1TB that came with the Bolt. But... if you search my other posts... you'll see how easy it is to upgrade the Bolt to as much as 16TB.


Not taking sides, but just to set the record straight, here's what Ted Malone (one time TiVo VP) had to say about the differences between the Edge and the Bolt, as reported by Dave Zatz:

_"Main differences are faster CPU (BCM 7278), more RAM (4GB vs 3GB on BOLT), USB 3.0, Dolby Vision. Also, we will be able to support Dolby AC4 audio natively, where on BOLT we would have to do this decode on the CPU. […] Air flow is dramatically improved vs. BOLT [yet] it should be much quieter."_


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

My new Edge arrived earlier today as promised. The setup went without issue. And thennnnnnnnnn it was time to activate the CableCard that I moved from the now retired Premiere to the Edge. I tried to do it online but they couldn't find my account and I was instructed to contact a CableCard expert and an 877 number was provided. My call was answered by a female with a heavy accent (Philippines?) who kept calling me Meesta Yo. When I told her I was calling to have a CableCard activated, it was obvious she needed some time to refer to a script so she asked me how my day was, blah blah blah. Long story short, she could not find the reference she was looking for to assist me and I finally asked to talk with a supervisor. Her exact reply: Oh, I so sawwy you want supavyza. Yes, unfortunately, all supavyza busy with a utter stuff now. If I unnastan you cowectly, you need help with a cablecard, that's a c-a-b-l-e c-o-r-d. Eez that cowect meesta yo?" I said "No. I need help activating a cable CARD. That's c-A-r-d. Cable CARD" She actually giggled and said she was sorry for the mistake. I looked at my phone timer and it read 12:26. So for more than 12 minutes this person who is supposed to be a CableCard expert thought I was calling for help with a cable CORD. The good news is, she did ask for all three pieces of required data and my cableCARD was activated within a minute or twh, and I took your advice Diane and said nothing about the card initially being in a different device. So, thank you again for that. 

Anyway, all good for now. I've been playing around with it for a few hours and, so far anyway, I'm not seeing any difference in performance between this Edge and either of our Bolts. Thanks again everyone for the great feedback and advice.


----------



## OregonRider

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> I just received this email from TiVo: "For a limited time, BOLT users can now upgrade to TiVo EDGE for Cable for $99.99 + subscription fees. Take advantage of this amazing upgrade offer to enjoy the next generation of TiVo product and experience apps, live TV and a DVR inside one seamless way to find, watch and enjoy it all. With a 30-day money back guarantee, including free shipping and returns, it's the perfect time to upgrade to EDGE."


The deal I got today:
TiVo Package, All-in service plan $ 299.99
TiVo EDGE $99.00
Total: $ 399.98


----------



## celtic pride

i wish i could get the deal all i get is $399.99 for tivo edge and $99.00 for lifetime service I will call them on monday and see what thy can do for me (21 year customer)


----------



## OregonRider

celtic pride said:


> i wish i could get the deal all i get is $399.99 for tivo edge and $99.00 for lifetime service I will call them on monday and see what thy can do for me (21 year customer)


Yes, do that. The rep asked me if I had a code. I said no. She put me on hold for several minutes & said that a supervisor gave her a code. I don’t know what it was.
Loyalty goes a long way so if necessary say something.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

celtic pride said:


> i wish i could get the deal all i get is $399.99 for tivo edge and $99.00 for lifetime service I will call them on monday and see what thy can do for me (21 year customer)


Try this code
717YXAXWJQCI


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

A couple hiccups in just the three days since I've had the Edge. I can't get it to accept transfers from either of our Bolts (there is a thread in the Edge forum initiated by a user with the same problem and he gave up trying). The shows (10 episodes of Last Man Standing) are showing in the Edge To Do List but are not transferring to My Shows. I've tried x3 thus far without success. Also, I am very displeased with the extremely dim status lights on the front of the Edge. The red "recording" indicator isn't visible unless the device is in a completely pitch black room. Not a huge deal but...


----------



## Netmouse

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> Try this code
> 717YXAXWJQCI


Code does not work, says not available. Note to the deal mentioned by OregonRider. You won't get a new Edge for $99 I'd think unless you had a situation like I had. I had a Bolt Vox that died in less than 3 years, and I was offered a new one for $99 (not refurbished, a new one).


----------



## OregonRider

Netmouse said:


> Code does not work, says not available. Note to the deal mentioned by OregonRider. You won't get a new Edge for $99 I'd think unless you had a situation like I had. I had a Bolt Vox that died in less than 3 years, and I was offered a new one for $99 (not refurbished, a new one).


When I called I said that I was responding to the message that had popped up on my Bolt regarding getting an Edge for $99. From there the rep talked about getting a code since I didn't have one...

Note that if you go to tivo.com and see the blue banner at the top "*LIMITED TIME OFFER! SUMMER BREEZE is back with savings up to $450 with a new TiVo EDGE. Ends 9/30*" and follow the BUY NOW link, then click "*TiVo EDGE for cable" *it says to use code SUMMER99. This deal was $100 more than I paid when I called. Again, the rep had to find a code that she applied to my purchase to get me the $399 deal.
It's scheduled to arrive on 9/29. I'll post up on what I get and how it works (especially when I try to transfer my stuff from the Bolt to the Edge). I'll post that in an appropriate thread and link to it from here. I don't want to derail this thread.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Netmouse said:


> Code does not work, says not available. Note to the deal mentioned by OregonRider. You won't get a new Edge for $99 I'd think unless you had a situation like I had. I had a Bolt Vox that died in less than 3 years, and I was offered a new one for $99 (not refurbished, a new one).


That was the code I was emailed a week or so ago and it worked for me. Maybe it was specific to my email address. Regardless, I did receive a new Edge for $99. With taxes and the first month subscription fee it was around $120.


----------



## Netmouse

Joey Bagadonuts said:


> That was the code I was emailed a week or so ago and it worked for me. Maybe it was specific to my email address. Regardless, I did receive a new Edge for $99. With taxes and the first month subscription fee it was around $120.


I got the deal email, and the code is QW68DZFWN00R. They require you pay about $250 no matter what deal is made. 

In this promotion, the box is $99 and the annual service plan for me would be $149 annual plan. So total $250. When 2 weeks ago I got just the Edge box upgrade to replace my dead Bolt box, my deal was to pay $250. They gave me a free transfer of my service from the dead Bolt box. 

What I found out is that the $99 deal for the Edge requires the purchase of a service plan, they will not transfer the service plan you paid for and have with the Bolt you are upgrading from. So, I guess you have a good Bolt and a good Edge, each with their own plan.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

Netmouse said:


> I got the deal email, and the code is QW68DZFWN00R. They require you pay about $250 no matter what deal is made.
> 
> In this promotion, the box is $99 and the annual service plan for me would be $149 annual plan. So total $250. When 2 weeks ago I got just the Edge box upgrade to replace my dead Bolt box, my deal was to pay $250. They gave me a free transfer of my service from the dead Bolt box.
> 
> What I found out is that the $99 deal for the Edge requires the purchase of a service plan, they will not transfer the service plan you paid for and have with the Bolt you are upgrading from. So, I guess you have a good Bolt and a good Edge, each with their own plan.


You are 80% correct. You are correct bout the specifics of the offer and that I have a good Bolt (actually I have two good Bolts). The 20% you are incorrect about is having a good Edge. In the five days or so I have been trying out the Edge, I have run into a few hiccups. I am returning the edge and have bought a Roamio Plus with a Lifelong membership from an eBay seller.


----------



## OregonRider

OregonRider said:


> When I called I said that I was responding to the message that had popped up on my Bolt regarding getting an Edge for $99. From there the rep talked about getting a code since I didn't have one...
> 
> Note that if you go to tivo.com and see the blue banner at the top "*LIMITED TIME OFFER! SUMMER BREEZE is back with savings up to $450 with a new TiVo EDGE. Ends 9/30*" and follow the BUY NOW link, then click "*TiVo EDGE for cable" *it says to use code SUMMER99. This deal was $100 more than I paid when I called. Again, the rep had to find a code that she applied to my purchase to get me the $399 deal.
> It's scheduled to arrive on 9/29. I'll post up on what I get and how it works (especially when I try to transfer my stuff from the Bolt to the Edge). I'll post that in an appropriate thread and link to it from here. I don't want to derail this thread.


Okay, the new Edge arrived. Here's what's been going on so far: Clicky


----------



## johnd01

So why would anyone want an Edge when they have a good bolt or Roamio?


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts

johnd01 said:


> So why would anyone want an Edge when they have a good bolt or Roamio?


In my case, it was to replace an old Premiere that was likely on its last legs. But after just a few days with the Edge, I am returning it and have purchased a Roamio Plus from an eBay seller.


----------



## OregonRider

johnd01 said:


> So why would anyone want an Edge when they have a good bolt or Roamio?


I wanted an All In package. I am tired of paying monthly for something that I'm going to keep as long as I can. My thinking was that I'd get a new device (thing it would be an improvement over the Bolt) and pay once for the All In guide and this was the cheapest way I have found.


----------



## kpascuch

capilot said:


> I got my Tivo Bolt Vox in January, after "ditching the dish" (dish network), and dumping TWC (now Specturm) over 7 years ago. I bot my Tivo to "cut the cord". I was, and am so tired of all their games, gimmicks, and constant price increases. Living in the LA area, with my Tivo Bolt, that I swapped out, myself, the 500GB HDD for a 1TB HDD, I get over 100 English speaking stations due to most broadcasters having a HD primary broadcast and 2 - 5, or more "sub-broadcasts", in SD. The only "network" I can't get FREE, OVER the AIR, is MSNBC, as I like the Morning Joe program. So I don't pay a cable or satellite bill ANY MORE, and only pay $5.00 a month for NBC Peacock, that includes my Morning Joe program.
> 
> Although the Tivo offer for the Edge ONLY for Cable sounds like a nice deal, I DO NOT want to have to PAY a cable or sattelite bill EVER AGAIN, so a Cable ONLY Tivo Edge does NOT interest me in the least. I thought that in order to get the recordings to play at 30% faster, that I needed to get a Edge, but happily discovered my Bolt Vox, already does that. Additionally, the Tivo Edge, for cable ONLY has TWO tuners, while me Bolt has 4 Over the Air tuners. I am quite content with 4 tuners, the 1TB Hard drive I swapped in, and NEVER paying for TV service EVER again. I did make sure that when I bought my Bolt, that I paid for Lifetime Guide Subscription, as that can definitely cost a lot, each year, otherwise.
> 
> I am SO done PAYING for TV, and getting stations that are available in better HD, as they are not "processed" by a cable or satellite provider to "banded" together for better transmission, FREE, Over the Air, than the greedy distributors - cable & satellite providers.
> 
> Of course, if you don't live in a major metro area, and are limited in what stations you can pick up, Free, Over the Air, you may NEED a cable or satellite provider, and this might be a good deal. I just hope that at this amazing price, that the offer a reasonable "Lifetime Subscription" and not an ever, ongoing, monthly, or yearly subscription fee.
> 
> Even though I bought my Tivo Bolt for Over the Air ONLY, IF Tivo offered the Edge, for $99.00 for Over the Air, AND had the same 4 tuners, AND allowed a ONE TIME, Lifetime Guide Subscription, I would consider "upgrading" to the Edge. Save that happening, I am SO much more than content with my 4 tuner, 1TB, Tivo Bolt. I had heard of Tivo for years, it wasn't until my 3rd price increase with dish, in just over a year, that I had had enough and looked into both the Amazon device (replay, I think it is called), and Tivo. I only wish I had made the switch 5, or more years ago, and saved likely over $1,000 dollars by now.
> 
> I am a "happy camper" with my Tivo Bolt, Over the Air, 4 tuner, and upgraded 1TB HDD.


I hear you. I spend $375/mo for Optimum Gold and also Tivo, Netflix, & Hulu. It's getting crazy but I do believe you need cable service just to get a cable card so it defeats the purpose.


----------



## dianebrat

kpascuch said:


> but I do believe you need cable service just to get a cable card so it defeats the purpose.


Well, yes, of course, what do you think you would use a CableCARD for without cable service? That's literally it's only purpose in life...I don't see what purpose it defeats?


----------



## djones18

Well as luck would have it, my Bolt Vox hard drive died today after 2.5 years (it was a refurb replacement for previous failed Bolt hard drive). Anyone had recent luck getting them to replace a failed Bolt with an Edge for less than their current deal as of 5 November?

I've replaced internal hard drives on other Bolts but can't find the 2TB Toshiba anymore except for Weakness which is charging exorbitant price for theirs. I can also replace failed hard drive with an external kit if TiVo doesn't want to make a deal on a new Edge.


----------



## pl1

djones18 said:


> but can't find the 2TB Toshiba anymore except for Weakness which is charging exorbitant price for theirs.


1TB Toshiba MQ01ABD100V is available at Amazon for $31
2TB Toshiba MQ03ABB200 is available on Ebay from China for $56


----------



## djones18

pl1 said:


> 1TB Toshiba MQ01ABD100V is available at Amazon for $31
> 2TB Toshiba MQ03ABB200 is available on Ebay from China for $56


Thanks. I had a look. These may be the only options to replace internal drive with compatible drive. I've previously replaced drive in a Bolt (not this one with failed 3TB) with the 2TB Toshiba listed and it works great. Don't know about the Amazon 1TB drive. I also have an external drive kit I purchased from TiVo forum owner. Just waiting to see what TiVo says regarding options.

If I can get an Edge for Cable, All In, at a good price I might take it. If they don't require return of dead Bolt, I might put a new drive in and keep for backups since my record with 3TB Bolts is about two years before they start flashing and fail.


----------



## justen_m

djones18 said:


> my record with 3TB Bolts is about two years before they start flashing and fail.


Don't say that.  I put a 3TB Toshiba in my Bolt 39 months ago. I hope it doesn't fail anytime soon. I do have the original 500GB drive to drop back in, but I've got 1.5GB of recordings I'd lose. (not really worth backing up, but still...)


----------



## djones18

justen_m said:


> Don't say that.  I put a 3TB Toshiba in my Bolt 39 months ago. I hope it doesn't fail anytime soon. I do have the original 500GB drive to drop back in, but I've got 1.5GB of recordings I'd lose. (not really worth backing up, but still...)


Wish you luck with your 39-month 3TB Toshiba. It has lived well beyond mine.

Unfortunately, I've been through three 3TB Bolts since 2017. Each had hard drive failure (four flashing lights) somewhere between 18-23 months. TiVo back then replaced each at no cost because I'd purchased the now defunct 2-year extended warranty for $35. Had to send each back to keep from getting charged full price. I recall having to pay the $35 extended warranty fee each time one failed.

Now, my current 3TB Bolt Vox (third of 3 replacements) has failed at 3 months beyond its 2-year extended warranty. TiVo doesn't want to replace it with a 2TB Edge unless I pay the current online price with advertised discount. I spoke to one CR and their supervisor today. They won't budge. That's business and TiVo has no obligation, other than good will, to do anything different. So I'll wire my broken TiVo with an external drive kit I have in reserve and move on.

I did drop a 2TB 2.5inch Toshiba drive into a Bolt a friend gave me when their hard drive failed. It's now my primary TiVo until I get my main Bolt back up to speed. I learned long ago that I needed a backup TiVo, especially Bolts, if I didn't want to lose all stored programming every couple of years.


----------



## justen_m

djones18 said:


> I did drop a 2TB 2.5inch Toshiba drive into a Bolt a friend gave me when their hard drive failed. It's now my primary TiVo until I get my main Bolt back up to speed. I learned long ago that I needed a backup TiVo, especially Bolts, if I didn't want to lose all stored programming every couple of years.


My primary TiVo is a Roamio Plus with a 3TB drive. I've also got a TiVoHD with a 1TB drive. Both 3.5" replacement drives are older than my Bolt's 3TB, the former by 3 years, the latter by 6, but I'm more concerned about my Bolt's 2.5" drive. Besides posts on TCF, that tended to be the first failure point with my old work laptops that had 2.5" HDDs, too.

Ah, what the heck. I've just started backing up some recordings that I don't want to lose to my server with kmttg. I just decrypt, leaving them as mpeg-2. Transcoding to mp4 is too dang slow. Storage is cheap.


----------



## MoneyMINTR

pl1 said:


> 1TB Toshiba MQ01ABD100V is available at Amazon for $31
> 2TB Toshiba MQ03ABB200 is available on Ebay from China for $56



should I buy one of the Toshiba's to use as backup on my TiVo Bolt? it's been running for 5 years w/o issues.


----------



## dianebrat

MoneyMINTR said:


> should I buy one of the Toshiba's to use as backup on my TiVo Bolt? it's been running for 5 years w/o issues.


I have 2X Toshiba drives in my parts bin as spares for my Tivo's, great drive and easily worth the $100 I spent on them.


----------



## lman

I've had a Toshiba MQ03ABB300 in my Bolt since 1/2019, no problems yet. I do keep the Bolt cooled.


----------



## pl1

lman said:


> I've had a Toshiba MQ03ABB300 in my Bolt since 1/2019, no problems yet. I do keep the Bolt cooled.


The problem is that you can't find any of these for sale (at a reasonable price). (I see a used one for sale on Ebay for $329!)


----------



## lman

pl1 said:


> The problem is that you can't find any of these for sale (at a reasonable price). (I see a used one for sale on Ebay for $329!)











Toshiba MQ03ABB300 Refurbished


MQ03ABB300 Toshiba 3TB 5.4K RPM SATA 6GBPS 16MB Hard Drive | Refurbished




www.allhdd.com





Just saw that one is refurbished. Probably skip that one.


----------

